# Homestead/Prepper community southeast oklahoma



## Riverdawg (4 mo ago)

My wife and I just purchased 4 acres in push county. 5 year plan is to have it ready for retirement. Be nice to know some like minded neighbors.


----------



## emsplus57 (4 mo ago)

Riverdawg said:


> My wife and I just purchased 4 acres in push county. 5 year plan is to have it ready for retirement. Be nice to know some like minded neighbors.


----------



## cbranger1968 (2 mo ago)

Riverdawg said:


> My wife and I just purchased 4 acres in push county. 5 year plan is to have it ready for retirement. Be nice to know some like minded neighbors.


I hunt down in Clayton, Pushmataha WMA. I live up in Sequoyah County. I'm prepped.


----------

